# I've never met a horse



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Tofu said:


> Hi! I'm Tofu.
> 
> Is there any more?
> 
> ^_^


More than you can possibly imagine.

Welcome to the forum. You'll learn a lot by visiting threads and reading reading reading. Remember however to take things with a grain of salt. The thing about forums is that they are filled with people expressing their opinions. Some of those opinions are backed up by more research than others.

Also, a zebra is not a striped horse. It is a distinct species related to the horse, just like donkeys. It can also be cross bred with horses.


----------



## Tofu (Sep 30, 2012)

kenda said:


> More than you can possibly imagine.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. You'll learn a lot by visiting threads and reading reading reading. Remember however to take things with a grain of salt. The thing about forums is that they are filled with people expressing their opinions. Some of those opinions are backed up by more research than others.
> 
> Also, a zebra is not a striped horse. It is a distinct species related to the horse, just like donkeys. It can also be cross bred with horses.


Oh, I thought it was a horse. They appear so similar! Nevermind, then.
It's okay. I don't mind opinions. Some opinions are based on experiences, which are nice to learn about.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Its awesome you want to learn more! Perhaps getting a few books out from the library will help,or watching some horse related videos on youtube. Enjoy!

(PS:I personally think Zebras look more like Donkeys, but they are not techinically donkeys either.)

Heres another term for you: Gelding, Male adult horse who has been desexed.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of horses 

And another term!

Rig: A male horse which appears to be a gelding as it's testicles are concealed in the abdomen. Rig's still exhibit stallion mannerisms.

This site is awesome for horse terminology


----------



## Tofu (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank-you!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Tracer said:


> And another term!
> 
> Rig: A male horse which appears to be a gelding as it's testicles are concealed in the abdomen. Rig's still exhibit stallion mannerisms.


Surely you mean "a lusty problem on four legs, often with an expensive surgery bill attached"! 

Welcome to the forum, Tofu!

If you want to have some fun, go through this guide to horse colours http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/basicsColors.shtml then go through the Horses section of this forum and try and guess the correct colour from the photo before checking the details of the horse.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

If you're more interested in the sciences as I am (can't seem to get myself away from it) then you may like to join thehorse.com <--- I really enjoy reading the newest scientific research studies being done and they tend to have a fair amount of "news" along with the science so it isn't _all _dry... They also have an incredible database that is very userfriendly!

goodluck!!!

btw I LOVE mules my favorite is the draftxdonkey so draft mules... I am a sucker for the big ears I must admit...


----------

